# [A-25] Enigma



## Roloc (3. Oktober 2010)

Wie man den Titel dieses Threads entnehmen kann suchen wir neue Mitstreiter für unseren 25er Raid.

Das ist Enigma
Wir sind auf dem deutschen PvP-Server Gorgonnash zu Hause. Die Gilde Enigma existiert in seiner Gildenführung seit WoW-Classic (seit BC unter dem Namen Enigma).

Die Raidgilde Enigma versteht sich als Bindeglied zwischen einer Hardcore-Progress-Gilde und einer chilligen Familien-Gilde; sprich wir vereinen ordentliches, gut organisiertes Raiden auf höherem Niveau ohne dabei auf ein geregeltes RL zu verzichten. Wir gehören zu den Top-Gilden auf Gorgonnash. Außerdem sind unsere jährlichen Gildentreffen legendär und es sind immer wieder Spieler dabei, die schon garnicht mehr WoW zocken aber Teil unserer Community sind. Das sind WIR - das ist Enigma.

Wir suchen Spieler, die ...
- Zeit und Lust haben, mindestens drei Tage die Woche zuraiden
- im Raid mal ab und an einfach das zutun um das man gebeten wird
- potten, farmen und ideales Sockeln/Enchanten als selbstverständlich ansehen
- sich sehr gut mit ihrer Klasse auskennen (auch mit unterschiedlichen Skillungen)
- versuchen, das Optimum aus ihrem Charakter herauszuholen und immer unter den Top-DDlern des Raids sein wollen
- ein Mikrofon besitzen und gerne mit anderen Gildies im Chat und TS kommunizieren
- kritikfähig sind aber auch zu gegebener Zeit den Mund aufmachen können, wenn ihnen etwas nicht passt
- nicht nur einen Raid sondern auch eine Gemeinschaft suchen
- gute Laune verbreiten können oder sich zumindest davon anstecken lassen
- kein Problem damit haben, zu Enigma in die Gilde zu wechseln
- eine hohe Motivation besitzen und sich von langen Wipeorgien nicht entmutigen lassen

Unsere Raidzeiten
- Dienstag, Mittwoch und Donnerstag 19.00 bis 23.00 Uhr sowie Sonntag von 18.00 bis 22.00 Uhr. Wir erwarten eine durchschnittliche Raidteilnahme von mind. 75 %.

Folgende Klassen suchen wir (Stand 12.01.2011)
- Hunter
- Shadow
- Resto Druid
- Hexer
- Holy Pala
- Resto Shami

Du stehst nicht auf unserer Prio-Liste? Kein Problem! Außergewöhnlich gute Bewerbungen bzw. Spieler werden wir natürlich berücksichtigen.

Was wir bieten
- Eine Gilden sowie Raidleitung die schon sehr lange zusammenarbeitet
- Eine sehr nette hilfsbereite Gemeinschaft
- Eine sehr entspannte und angenehme Atmosphäre im Raid
- faire Lootverteilung (DKP-System)
- Spieler die schon seit WoW-Release spielen und schon viel Endgame-Content gesehen haben
- Verständnis wenn man mal wegen RL eine gewisse Zeit nicht raiden kann
- Aktive Teilnahme an unseren Raids (Raidbeteiligung von >70% erwünscht)
- einen kleinen Spielerpool, d.h. die Möglichkeit bei sehr vielen Raids auch teilnehmen zu können
- Verzaubermaterialien zu günstigen Preisen aus der Raidkasse

Unser Raidfortschritt
9/12 im 25er und 10/12 im 10er

Diverse Erfolge
- Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers 25er vor 3.1
- Legendärer Streitkolben aus Uldar
- Legendäre Axt aus ICC (mehrfach)

Wenn sich nun kleine Gruppen angesprochen fühlen auch diese mögen sich bitte bei uns melden. "Diskrete Bewerbungen" gerne auch Ingame an Virgina, Nuti, Fallout oder per PM übers Enigma-Forum.

Bei Fraktions- bzw. Serverübergreifenden Bewerbungen bitte Combatlogs via WoL, WMO, etc. mitliefern.

Eine schriftliche Bewerbung hinterlaßt ihr bitte unter www.enigma-raid.de
Im Bewerberforum findet Ihr eine Hilfethread zum Thema "Was in einer Bewerbung stehen sollte". Nehmt euch bitte die 2 Minuten Zeit den thread zu lesen, denn für den ersten Eindruck hat man nur eine Chance.


----------



## Roloc (8. Oktober 2010)

update


----------



## Roloc (11. Oktober 2010)

/up


----------



## Roloc (19. Oktober 2010)

und nochmal


----------



## Roloc (2. November 2010)

update


----------



## Roloc (9. November 2010)

push


----------



## Roloc (10. November 2010)

Halion HC down


----------



## Roloc (22. November 2010)

update


----------



## Roloc (18. Dezember 2010)

update


----------



## Roloc (12. Januar 2011)

und hoch


----------

